# MoCA Bridge Question



## pusta (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm a little confused on the MoCA support in Tivo Elite. I have a FiOS Connection, and when I switch my Elite to MoCA mode it DHCP's an address and everything works fine. Now I see the Elite supports MoCA bridge, does this mean I can connect my Elite to MoCA, and then connect an ethernet cable to a switch and feed other ethernet devices via the Tivo's MoCA connection? Or does the bridge work the other way around (takes in ethernet and feeds it over MoCA)?


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I have my Elite set up on MoCA. It gets a network connection via the coax just like yours. I have plugged in an ethernet switch and it allows other devices (older TiVo, PS3, Blu-Ray player, etc.) to have network access as well.

I suppose it should work the other way, by plugging ethernet in and then sending that out via coax. That's what a MoCA bridge does; bidirectional network communication between coax and ethernet.


----------



## Cspot (May 25, 2001)

Which MoCA adapter are you using with Premiere?


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I'm using a pair of Netgear MCAB1001 MoCA adapters. One is plugged into my router, the other into the Premiere. The Elite of course needs no adapter. It was pretty much plug and play. I had one coax splitter that had to be replaced to make everything work.


----------



## Cspot (May 25, 2001)

My plan as well, heard mixed reviews on the long-term (more than a year) reliability of the Netgears though. May pull the trigger on a pair though, seem to be available for around $79 right now.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I paid $79 on Amazon. So far so good.


----------



## Cspot (May 25, 2001)

Arcady said:


> I'm using a pair of Netgear MCAB1001 MoCA adapters. One is plugged into my router, the other into the Premiere. The Elite of course needs no adapter. It was pretty much plug and play. I had one coax splitter that had to be replaced to make everything work.


Does your cable system require a tuning adapter (TA)?


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Cspot said:


> My plan as well, heard mixed reviews on the long-term (more than a year) reliability of the Netgears though. May pull the trigger on a pair though, seem to be available for around $79 right now.


The Verizon Actiontec routers can easily be turned into MoCa adapters and can be found on ebay for very little money.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Cspot said:


> My plan as well, heard mixed reviews on the long-term (more than a year) reliability of the Netgears though. May pull the trigger on a pair though, seem to be available for around $79 right now.


The Dlink MoCA adapters work fine too. I use a couple of them for my cellular, alarm, and VOIP equipment on my network. I plugged them into the Elite and it worked fine without any intervention from me. One day I'll also try it with one of the three FiOS Actiontec MoCA capable routers I have sitting in my closet gathering dust.

I didn't use the Actiontec routers because they are so large. The Dlink MoCA adapters are much smaller than the Actiontec.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

My cable system does not need tuning adapters.

To the poster above, why would you plug a MoCA adapter into an Elite? It has a MoCA bridge built in. If you have MoCA on your coax, the Elite can just be set to MoCA mode under network settings.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

I don't have an Elite. All the MoCa talk surrounding Elite inspired me to go MoCa! I have setup three rooms with MoCa connections and I have one more to go. For the most part, it works flawlessly and MUCH better than my wireless connection worked before.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Arcady said:


> My cable system does not need tuning adapters.
> 
> To the poster above, why would you plug a MoCA adapter into an Elite? It has a MoCA bridge built in. If you have MoCA on your coax, the Elite can just be set to MoCA mode under network settings.


My DLink MoCA adapters already in use. I put a splitter on the cable between the adapters and connected it to the Elite to test it out. My router gave it an IP address and it could access the internet and my other TiVos as well. And I got an 81Mb/s transfer rate for the one title I transferred while it was connected. I don't normally run MoCA over the coax cables that feed my TiVos. I don't use a FiOS STB so I have no need for it. I only use the Dlink adapters because I didn't have a fourth cat5e cable going to that area to give it a dedicated link. SO I used one of my coax cables going to that area so I could physically separate the traffic for my VOIP and alarm system from the rest of my network traffic. Otherwise I had some call quality issues when it wasn't separated and I have around 70 devices on my gigabit network sending data back and forth.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

70 devices? 

I have around 25, and I thought that was a crazy high number of network devices in a single house.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Arcady said:


> 70 devices?
> 
> I have around 25, and I thought that was a crazy high number of network devices in a single house.


WHat's even worse is that I live in a condo. Yes I have too many electronic devices.


----------



## whompus60 (Oct 3, 2011)

No such thing as to many is there? When remodeling our home, we added a network plugin somewhere in each room in the house.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

whompus60 said:


> No such thing as to many is there? When remodeling our home, we added a network plugin somewhere in each room in the house.


My biggest regret is not doing that.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

aadam101 said:


> The Verizon Actiontec routers can easily be turned into MoCa adapters and can be found on ebay for very little money.


Just a note to be careful when buying the Actiontec MoCA adapters on eBay. I bought a pair and one of them was missing the "config/run" switch (the lower one in the picture below) so I wasn't able to change the settinsg to work with my existing MoCA equipment.










The buyer wouldn't take it back but luckily I was able to re-sell it (with a warning about the missing switch). I'm guessing, in a FiOS environment, the switch isn't needed since it's being used in conjunction with an Actiontec router.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

windracer said:


> Just a note to be careful when buying the Actiontec MoCA adapters on eBay. I bought a pair and one of them was missing the "config/run" switch (the lower one in the picture below) so I wasn't able to change the settinsg to work with my existing MoCA equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So are the Actiontecs actually worth much? I have three of them gathering dust in my closet and I really only need one as a backup to my Dlink Router. FiOS sent me two units by mistake. I tried to send the first one back but after getting the run around I gave up. So when they sent me the second one by mistake, I didn't even try returning it.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

windracer said:


> Just a note to be careful when buying the Actiontec MoCA adapters on eBay. I bought a pair and one of them was missing the "config/run" switch (the lower one in the picture below) so I wasn't able to change the settinsg to work with my existing MoCA equipment.


Not sure which router that is but I use the Actiontec MI424WR. I have bought four on ebay for very little money. I use my own Router as the main router and the Actiontec routers just to handle the MoCa connnection.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> So are the Actiontecs actually worth much? .


I have not paid more than $30 for any of mine including shipping. They are not worth "much" but you could certainly sell them. If I had extras I would sell on Amazon since people tend to pay more on Amazon.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> So are the Actiontecs actually worth much?


I sold the one I got that I couldn't use for $40 on eBay.



aadam101 said:


> Not sure which router that is but I use the Actiontec MI424WR.


They're not actually routers, just the MoCA adapters (the ones I pictured).


----------

